# GenieGo Now Discontinued?



## HoTat2

According to Scott over at Satelliteguys.us, the GenieGo, or at least the standalone unit version of it, GG and GG2, is no longer being sold by DIRECTV.

They're apparently preparing for the upcoming official launch this year of the internal GG feature already built into the H44+HDD, HR44/54 Genies.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2

Sorry for the multiple posts ...

Tapatalk app went goofy on me for some reason and no way to delete posts that I can find.

Even going to the web version of the forum has no option I can locate.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWedge09

I took care of the duplicate posts for you.


----------



## dpeters11

There's been a longstanding bug where it says creating a post failed when it really didn't. It only happens when creating a topic.


----------



## codespy

That's what the gal in the GenieGo department told me this week too, that it is currently not for sale to new customers. It will be integrated into the genie receivers in the near future. They are however providing support for current customers, and she shipped me a new GG2 a couple days ago to replace my defective GG1.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The standalone GG2 works very well and has for some time. 

I suspect that since you can't expand the storage on a Genie for transcoded content, and the Genie will also use its processor for normal DVR functions (in addition to transcoding), the internal version will be challenged to replicate the standalone experience/performance.


----------



## peds48

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The standalone GG2 works very well and has for some time.
> 
> I suspect that since you can't expand the storage on a Genie for transcoded content, and the Genie will also use its processor for normal DVR functions (in addition to transcoding), the internal version will be challenged to replicate the standalone experience/performance.


Perhaps adding a bigger external drive will expand GenieGo storage as well.....


----------



## HoosierBoy

It would be nice to have one less piece of equipment in my system. Let's hope it happens soon!


----------



## inkahauts

peds48 said:


> Perhaps adding a bigger external drive will expand GenieGo storage as well.....


It'd be nice if they could set it up so you could add a USB drive to the genie and it would be used just for genie go programs.


----------



## pablo

I just called to ask about watching recorded shows on my PC and was told this is no longer available due to the decommission of the GenieGo, but that the functionality is being worked on to allow, I'm assuming, current setups to stream recorded content without the need for extra equipment. Is that true? And when could be realistically expect this?


----------



## HoTat2

pablo said:


> I just called to ask about watching recorded shows on my PC and was told this is no longer available due to the decommission of the GenieGo, but that the functionality is being worked on to allow, I'm assuming, current setups to stream recorded content without the need for extra equipment. Is that true? And when could be realistically expect this?


Yes, from the Genies (except for the HR34 I think) which have built in transcoders that can be enabled by firmware update.

It's been undergoing field testing and evaluation by some in the iamanedgecutter group for a while now I understand. But not sure how the testing is going or of any prospective release date for the feature to go national.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierBoy

It is really encouraging to know the iteration of the GenieGO integration to the Genie's is being tested. Hopefully the roll out will occur in a short period of time and it does not fall into the "soon" category.


----------



## twizt3dkitty

You can always buy one from solidsignal or 3rd party. You activate with your pc. No need to even call customer care.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

twizt3dkitty said:


> You can always buy one from solidsignal or 3rd party. You activate with your pc. *No need to even call customer care.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hmmm, not so sure about that one. Kept getting error one time before closing OLI.......


----------



## twizt3dkitty

I've done that,. If you just run the app the s.n is put on the account and rated. No need for work order.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## litzdog911

twizt3dkitty said:


> You can always buy one from solidsignal or 3rd party. You activate with your pc. No need to even call customer care.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


GenieGo's are no longer available from Solid Signal.


----------



## twizt3dkitty

litzdog911 said:


> GenieGo's are no longer available from Solid Signal.


Ebay? Amazon? Point remains the same. Just make sure it's not active on an account. And it should work.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTJon

I went on the DirecTV site yesterday to see if more details but it still talks about the old system with hardware in the support section.


----------



## litzdog911

DirecTV took away the http://www.directv.com/geniegojumpstation. That URL just takes you to the GenieGo support links now.


----------



## thxultra

Interested to see when this is going to launch when I ordered my D* they told me not to get the genie go because it was going to be a feature of the genie soon... Curious when they will flip the switch.


----------



## peds48

The summer seems like a target date.


----------



## pablo

Just to be clear, when this goes live (hopefully sooner rather than later), the current setups with the Whole Home DVR will be able to stream recorded shows to apps and computers?


----------



## CuttySnark

My understanding is that it is just for hr44 and hr54s.

EDIT: To further clarify, only things recorded on hr44 and hr54s will be able to be transcoded.


----------



## HoosierBoy

If the fact is new GenieGo functionality in the HR44/54 only allows you to transcode shows recorded on that box, then DirecTv has taken a major step backward. More and more of the industry is making it easier to take your shows with you. D* was once on the lead edge of technology for their customers. They are quickly losing that edge.


----------



## inkahauts

It's not a step back for 99.99999% of their subscribers. This will make it so much easier than the stand alone device for the vast majority of people. And with all the live streaming channels they have now....


----------



## HoTat2

inkahauts said:


> It's not a step back for 99.99999% of their subscribers. This will make it so much easier than the stand alone device for the vast majority of people. And with all the live streaming channels they have now....


Yeah ...

As I said in another thread ...

TIVO has their version of the GG, the "Stream" transcoder built into their more recent DVR units for years now, and it works fine.

So not really a new idea here ...

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

inkahauts said:


> It's not a step back for 99.99999% of their subscribers. This will make it so much easier than the stand alone device for the vast majority of people. And with all the live streaming channels they have now....


Only if 99.99999% of current customers don't have a GenieGo. Which might be fairly close to how many have a GenieGo.

But I'm not in favor of only shows on a 44/54 can be transcoded. With the stand-alone device, I can transcode shows from any of the five DVRs I have in my system. The 'new' version should be able to do the same.


----------



## dconfer

I wonder what will happen when they turn this on and you have a GenieGo. Will the GenieGo stop working or will the HR44 not turn on the feature?


----------



## inkahauts

trh said:


> Only if 99.99999% of current customers don't have a GenieGo. Which might be fairly close to how many have a GenieGo.
> 
> But I'm not in favor of only shows on a 44/54 can be transcoded. With the stand-alone device, I can transcode shows from any of the five DVRs I have in my system. The 'new' version should be able to do the same.


As I said. Most only have a genie that don't already have a genie go. So it's only an issue for those of us with a genie go that have one go bad.


----------



## HoosierBoy

It's really unfortunate that DirecTv would discontinue selling the GenieGo without announcing what is going to be replace it. Seems like the right move would be to say they are stopping the sales of the GenieGo, and here's why. But, we are only the customer.


----------



## inkahauts

We know what's replacing it though...


----------



## HoosierBoy

Yes, sort of. We know it is the HR44/54 but, will it minic the current funcionality? As mentioned above, it may be able to transcode only shows on the Genie, not all HR playlists. Again, you are correct, we know what is coming and we still have the GenieGo for awhile. 

I also have the TIVO streaming function in my home system and their app is super easy to use and included just about all the remote tools one could want. It would be great if DTV's new Streaming/OOH tool would be close to TIVO'


----------



## nuspieds

The great thing about the GenieGO device is that it will transcode recordings from your various DVRs; in my case, that means the HR44 in my Living Room and the HR24 in my bedroom.

Until I am able to have multiple Genies, I will still need to be able transcode programs on my HR24; otherwise, it is, indeed, a step back.


----------



## CuttySnark

Keep in mind that anyone that has anything relevant to say about such things are under non disclosure agreements. What is uttered here is pure speculation.


----------



## HoosierBoy

Completely understand about NDA's. My comment was more towards the timing and the way the communication has been handled. I don't know why DTV would start to tell people or why they would stop selling a product prior to announcing what will be coming in the future. So, now you have a gap where in time when customers who might want this functionality can't get it and there is no time table as to when it would be coming (soon?). For all intents and purposes, DTV is currently not in the "download your programs" game for new subscribers.


----------



## jeroling

Speaking of GenieGo... I can't get it to work, (can't sign it to activate app) on my new Tosh running Windows 10. Says no network detection, connect to home network and try again. 
DT tried to tell me it was my router. But GenieGo is connected to router via ethernet and both my laptop and the genieGo show up on my network map, as well as the router having a good internet connection.

When I told them that, DT said GenieGo isn't supported on Windows 10, but I've seen some posts indicating that it does work on Windows 10.

I'm at a bit of a loss where to go from here, being an elderly woman. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## trh

Yes, GenieGo's work fine with Windows 10.

Do you have both DIRECTV and AT&T? If so, try the AT&T password to log in.

And uninstall/reinstall the app on your laptop.


----------



## CuttySnark

Also make sure that there is nothing blocking communication from the toshiba to D*'s servers (no antivirus/software firewall issues)


----------



## jeroling

i'm thinking it may be a firewall. Using WIndow's Defender... Turned off firewall, but still didn't work. Uninstalled the McAfee (was a trial offered with purchase..) 

Has to be something like this because I put it on my tablet and it works.


----------



## trh

If your laptop isn't plugged into your network, make sure it is on your WiFi network. My iPad used to 'jump' to the neighbor's WiFi network whenever I was in the room in our house closest to their house. (You only need to be on your network to validate your laptop and to download transcoded shows to your laptop).


----------



## 0078265317

I just talked to a guy on the phone couple of hours ago to get a 4k box. They are coming on friday. The last guy who came to our house said geniego is built in to the HR54 he gave us. Swapped for our 44. The guy on the phone couple hours ago said he had no clue and was never informed of it being integrated. He was nice and not mean. But he said as far as he knew it was not built in nor would it be soon. Every directv person I have talked to says its not so. But here and other sites say it is and is just not activated yet. Would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## codespy

0078265317 said:


> I just talked to a guy on the phone couple of hours ago to get a 4k box. They are coming on friday. The last guy who came to our house said geniego is built in to the HR54 he gave us. Swapped for our 44. The guy on the phone couple hours ago said he had no clue and was never informed of it being integrated. He was nice and not mean. But he said as far as he knew it was not built in nor would it be soon. Every directv person I have talked to says its not so. But here and other sites say it is and is just not activated yet. Would be nice to know for sure.


Still in beta testing to get the bugs out. Patience grasshopper.....and different CSR's will give you different answers. Stay tuned to this site for the latest updates on the GenieGO progress!!

Hopefully you do not have the need for caller ID when you swapped the 54 for a 44.


----------



## 0078265317

Caller id is nice but not necessary.


----------



## tonyc

ok Directv is promoting Directv anywhere but they are not sell the genie go anymore, am i missing something?


----------



## Beerstalker

DirecTV anywhere is the service where you can stream some live channels and PPV movies from DirecTV's servers to your phone/tablet/computer. Those channels and PPV movies are limited to the ones that DirecTV has specific agreements with. Anyone with DirecTV service can use this function. It has nothing to do with Genie Go.

Genie Go lets you transfer or stream content from your home DVRs, etc. So it pretty much works with any channel/PPV movie that you subscribe to/pay for. It requires the stand alone Genie Go device at your home hooked up to the same network as your DirecTV receivers. That is the big difference.

What is about to change is the need for the stand alone Genie Go device. Evidently the new Genie HR44/HR54 devices have hardware built inside them that can perform the same functions as the Genie Go. It sounds like they are currently in the process of writing/debugging the software that will add that feature to the HR44/HR54 at some point of time in the future.

The Genie Go would still be needed for customers who only have older HR2x series HD-DVRs. To me the fact that they have stopped selling the Genie Go is a good sign that they are going to stop supporting the older HR2x series hardware and push for all customers to switch over the the Genie/Client type systems, or whatever they may be coming out with next.


----------



## pablo

I just hope it will allow to stream everything on your DVR playlist.


----------



## trh

And what about the 250 GB external drive I have hooked up to my GenieGo for transcoded shows? I wonder if that is not going to be supported anymore.


----------



## NR4P

0078265317 said:


> Caller id is nice but not necessary.


Same could be said for TV remote controls


----------



## jeroling

Laptop on same network... I can bring up the network map and see them both... all 3 actually, Genie DVR and Laptop.

Disable the firewalls both private and public networks and still doesn't work.


----------



## tonyc

I called Directv yesterday and asked about the genie go, I was told by the CSR that they are working on the software on the DTV mobile app so you can see your recording that way without need a box.


----------



## mrdobolina

I have a question about the possible new implementation of GenieGo services: I currently have a 1st generation GG hooked up in a system with an HR44 (that I got almost 4 years ago), an HR24, and an HR22. 

From what I have heard (yes, I understand it is speculation at this point), GG services will be offered directly from the HR44/HR54/H44(if it has the hard drive and is in DVR mode). Would my HR44 - that is 4 years old - work with GG in this case (and without my 1st gen GG in the mix)? Are the capabilities in my HR44 already? Or would it just be "new" HR44s that have been built in the last year or so with this new implementation in mind?


----------



## west99999

It will work with your HR44. I don't think it could 4 years old yet though.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Are they ever going to fix being able to stream over cellular on iPhones outside of the home?


----------



## mrdobolina

west99999 said:


> It will work with your HR44. I don't think it could 4 years old yet though.


I am pretty sure I got the HR44 almost 4 years ago. I got it when we moved into our new house in April of 2012. How long have the 44s been around? Perhaps I just have a bad memory and got an upgrade a year or 2 after moving in. Either way, I got the 44 when the GG was still DIRECTV's solution for making your DVR "portable" so my question still stands.


----------



## codespy

TheRatPatrol said:


> Are they ever going to fix being able to stream over cellular on iPhones outside of the home?


It doesn't appear as though that will happen after talking with CM today.


----------



## trh

TheRatPatrol said:


> Are they ever going to fix being able to stream over cellular on iPhones outside of the home?





codespy said:


> It doesn't appear as though that will happen after talking with CM today.


I thought someone said previously that this was an Apple issue?


----------



## prushing

trh said:


> I thought someone said previously that this was an Apple issue?


It was an Apple issue with their requirements for apps. Not sure if they have adjusted the restrictions though.

You can blame it on Apple not wanting their stupid users to have huge bills because they streamed a ton of data.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

trh said:


> I thought someone said previously that this was an Apple issue?


I have heard it was Apple, I have heard it was D*. That's why I'm trying to get a definitive answer, and what we can do to get it fixed.



prushing said:


> It was an Apple issue with their requirements for apps. Not sure if they have adjusted the restrictions though.
> You can blame it on Apple not wanting their stupid users to have huge bills because they streamed a ton of data.


Yet Apple allows all other streaming apps to stream over cellular? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## prushing

TheRatPatrol said:


> I have heard it was Apple, I have heard it was D*. That's why I'm trying to get a definitive answer, and what we can do to get it fixed.
> 
> Yet Apple allows all other streaming apps to stream over cellular? That doesn't make any sense.


There is/was an Apple restriction to the bit rate and the amount of data streamed in a time period. Check the archives here you can probably find it, I think I may have posted a link to it in the past.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yet Apple allows all other streaming apps to stream over cellular? That doesn't make any sense.


Yes that is correct so it wouldn't make sense for Apple to target GG and restrict streaming over cellular.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

R


NR4P said:


> Yes that is correct so it wouldn't make sense for Apple to target GG and restrict streaming over cellular.


So who do we need to talk to to get this fixed?


----------



## prushing

TheRatPatrol said:


> R
> So who do we need to talk to to get this fixed?


It most likely won't happen, here is the link. They basically have to code it to allow a low bit rate setting if users want to limit data use. This probably should be removed, but you know a lot of Apple users are clueless and they don't want to get into issues with large data uses.

https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/qa/qa1767/_index.html


----------



## NR4P

You would think someone would just design a pop up message like

YOU ARE CONSUMING A LOT OF DATA OVER THE MOBILE NETWORK. DO YOU WANT TO CONTINUE?
yes/no

I guess Android users are smart enough to know this but not iOS users.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

NR4P said:


> You would think someone would just design a pop up message like
> 
> YOU ARE CONSUMING A LOT OF DATA OVER THE MOBILE NETWORK. DO YOU WANT TO CONTINUE?
> yes/no
> 
> I guess Android users are smart enough to know this but not iOS users.


That's what pops up when I stream live channels from the D* app, so I don't understand why I can't stream recorded shows from the same app.

So frustrating..........


----------



## codespy

If I remember correctly (because I am currently having a brain fart), watching Sunday Ticket games on my iPhone works fine using cellular. I remember the nag that pops up on the screen that I am responsible for data charges when watching on cellular vs. wi-fi.


----------



## CuttySnark

It wasn't a DTV driven issue. Apple's app restrictions are much more stringent than Google's. One thing I will recommend is that people that have a geniego do not get rid of them once genie transcoding is a thing. There may (or may not given that a company's plans change based on a lot of factors) be added benefits of having a geniego versus using the the internal transcoding of hr44/hr54.


----------



## Billzebub

I logged onto the website today to make sure a payment I made went through. Curiously enough, there is an ad for the GenieGo on the site


----------



## pablo

So has there been any clue when this might be getting released to the general public? I would love to be able to stream my DVR stuff on my PC or iPad but I'm still not sure if I'll be able to. I've got a Genie DVR (HR34-700) as well as an HR24-100 and an HR20-700. The playlist gets shared across all the DVRs and the iPad and iPhone can see some of the recorded shows but I don't think I can stream anything. Haven't explored this too deeply but I'm guessing I should be good to go once DirecTV enables this feature.


----------



## mrdobolina

pablo, I don't think you'll be able to run the new GenieGo feature whenever it is released, at least not with your current setup. Pretty sure the HR34s don't support it, only Genie models HR44 and above will have the capabilities.


----------



## dbronstein

Is there an estimated release date for the software update? I do have an HR44. I'm debating picking up a used genie but if it's only going to be another 2 or 3 months, there's no point. If it's going to be 6 or 9 months, then it's probably worth it.


----------



## inkahauts

Don't think you could get a genie go activated on your account right now. You might call and ask...


----------



## dbronstein

Weaknees is still selling them, and they are pretty reputable so I doubt they'd be doing it they can't be activated.


----------



## inkahauts

Well the rumor was DIRECTV stopped activating new ones period. I'd double check with DIRECTV before I got one.


----------



## dbronstein

In the meantime, does anyone know when the rollout of the integrated software might be?


----------



## codespy

It always seems difficult to predict arrival of new software updates/features on any platform....so I think only DirecTV knows. I do know that current GenieGo customers are getting support for hardware/replacement hardware like me, but from what I was told, no new customers for a couple months now.


----------



## peds48

dbronstein said:


> In the meantime, does anyone know when the rollout of the integrated software might be?


very soon. Right as the Sun starts to come out!


----------



## dbronstein

Glad to see Peds is still as helpful as ever.


----------



## trh

dbronstein said:


> Glad to see Peds is still as helpful as ever.


The people who 'know' aren't going to say (if there even is an integrated update that will put GenieGo functions on existing DVRs). I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## murf52

I have a laptop that I upgraded from Win 7 to Win 10. It had the GenieGo program on it before the upgrade. The program still works under Win 10. Then I got a new laptop with Win 10 already on it. I downloaded and installed the program, but could not get it to work. DTV/GenieGo support suggested a few things to try, such as Win 7 compatibility mode), to no avail. They said that the program isn't supported on Win 10 (and their support pages back this up), but that sometimes it does work. Go figure. I decided to just use the app on my Android tablet.


----------



## trongod05

murf52, are you talking about DirecTV2PC? If so I had the same issue. Worked fine on Windows 8, then completely stopped on Windows 10. Then you couldn't get any activation keys shortly after Windows 10 came out. They seem to have killed both DirecTV2PC and GenieGo within a year's time. I also agree with dbronstein, peds48 has never been particularly helpful. Just like in the DirecTV technical forums. So I will also believe it when I see it. I only wish I would have had a more advanced warning before I bought the GenieGo that it would be discontinued less then a year after I bought it. I wouldn't have wasted my time on this sub par piece of technology that transcodes to less than VHS quality. They had the DirecTV2PC app that streamed in HD and decided to kill it. They are bent on making it harder for their customers to watch content they have recorded on their DVR, pushing more people to just download the show. Since they have such a huge customer base they won't die, but they don't seem to want to evolve either. And this argument about putting live streaming and shows on the website is something of a joke. The streams are terrible and the shows are never full seasons and never up to date. Who wants to watch a random episode of show half way into 5 years running? It's just stupid.


----------



## prushing

DIRECTV2PC wasn't killed because DTV choose to kill it. It was killed because the people who wrote it didn't update it for Windows 8/10. Things changed and the Intel stuff that checked for screen capture was completely changed. So unless the software is rewritten, it won't work.

With the GG, they are moving to stream any channel, so you don't need DIRECTV2PC. If they can improve or give an option for the quality, it isn't as bad as VCR quality either, they will replace all the functionality and have more features.


----------



## dbronstein

trongod05 said:


> They are bent on making it harder for their customers to watch content they have recorded on their DVR, pushing more people to just download the show. Since they have such a huge customer base they won't die, but they don't seem to want to evolve either. And this argument about putting live streaming and shows on the website is something of a joke. The streams are terrible and the shows are never full seasons and never up to date. Who wants to watch a random episode of show half way into 5 years running? It's just stupid.


I agree. I just want to be able to watch shows from my DVR on other devices. Streaming is not a sufficient replacement.


----------



## weaselfest

the installer of the my new Genie (that I have known from a previous employer for over 10 years) tells me online access to DVR contents outside the home should be available in the next 60 days. Sorry nothing more concrete but sounds like it is really coming. Patience is a virtue, I guess, but it sucks to implement.


----------



## thyname

My GenieGo have stopped working. I tried everything, made sure connections are solid, reset, unplug etc. nothing worked. This POS had been a pain since I purchased it, and it has stopped working. I refuse to call Directv and spend hours with them again on GG. Just a waste of my time...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CuttySnark

The funny thing about the geniego was that it was marketed to begin with. 99.9% of the problems experienced by the users were issues with their own network setup/equipment. The fact that this was even troubleshot by D* for as long as it was is both a sheer miracle and a mistake.


----------



## trh

CuttySnark said:


> The funny thing about the geniego was that it was marketed to begin with. 99.9% of the problems experienced by the users were issues with their own network setup/equipment. The fact that this was even troubleshot by D* for as long as it was is both a sheer miracle and a mistake.


And your source for the 99.9% number?


----------



## HoTat2

trh said:


> And your source for the 99.9% number?


+1 ...

Agreed ...

From the beginning I've had a totally up and down experience with my GG1 for years and I'd swear there was never anything wrong with my network when it would randomly act up.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## hdtvfan0001

CuttySnark said:


> The funny thing about the geniego was that it was marketed to begin with. 99.9% of the problems experienced by the users were issues with their own network setup/equipment. The fact that this was even troubleshot by D* for as long as it was is both a sheer miracle and a mistake.


As one who was involved in GenieGo and later GenieGo 2 from the very start of those offerings...I can safely say that your statement is simply untrue.

While during the rollout and testing phases there were customary issues that needed to be (and were) addressed...the product has been successfully used for many years by numerous customers.

That's not to say it has been trouble-free, but corrections and updates were made to the firmware regularly over time and the product successfully did what it was designed to do. Those of us who travel regularly have relied on GenieGo for many years, and enjoyed it as an added capability to the DirecTV suite of services.


----------



## thyname

weaselfest said:


> the installer of the my new Genie (that I have known from a previous employer for over 10 years) tells me online access to DVR contents outside the home should be available in the next 60 days. Sorry nothing more concrete but sounds like it is really coming. Patience is a virtue, I guess, but it sucks to implement.


Which Genie is this about? I have a HR44. Or is it through GenieGo?


----------



## dpeters11

thyname said:


> Which Genie is this about? I have a HR44. Or is it through GenieGo?


He would have to have gotten a 44 or 54, and there is really no difference between the two that would affect any sort of GenieGo functionality.


----------



## alexcohen

I recently moved to TWC from Directv & I have a Geniego that I no longer need. I don't think I can offer things for sale here but if I put it up on Ebay can I post a link?


----------



## dpeters11

alexcohen said:


> I recently moved to TWC from Directv & I have a Geniego that I no longer need. I don't think I can offer things for sale here but if I put it up on Ebay can I post a link?


You can post it for sale here if you become a club member, don't think they allow ebay links.

However, I will say this. While a GenieGo is owned and can be sold, it is not an easy process. Based on my own experience (gave it to a friend), it may not be worth it.


----------



## BigJ

My GG2 recently began acting flaky. All these threads on its demise reminded me to use it once in a while so I have been back in the saddle! I deleted and reinstalled all the directv apps on my various iOS equipment and it worked better, but it was still buggy. Finally I went up to the computer that "controls the GG2" to see if there was any notification. I was prompted that there was new software for the GG2. I downloaded the new software (Old DirecTV logo was replaced by the AT&T globe logo on the shortcut among other changes) and now everything seems to be working perfectly on all my devices. I think updating the software on your PC may be a good idea if you are having problems....

Cheers!


----------



## CuttySnark

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As one who was involved in GenieGo and later GenieGo 2 from the very start of those offerings...I can safely say that your statement is simply untrue.
> 
> While during the rollout and testing phases there were customary issues that needed to be (and were) addressed...the product has been successfully used for many years by numerous customers.
> 
> That's not to say it has been trouble-free, but corrections and updates were made to the firmware regularly over time and the product successfully did what it was designed to do. Those of us who travel regularly have relied on GenieGo for many years, and enjoyed it as an added capability to the DirecTV suite of services.


As one who troubleshot the nomad from day one until about year ago...I can safely say that you need to reread my statement. I was pointing out that the majority of troubleshot issues by D* were in fact home networking issues and not hardware/firmware/software issues with the geniego.


----------



## trh

CuttySnark said:


> As one who troubleshot the nomad from day one until about year ago...I can safely say that you need to reread my statement. I was pointing out that the majority of troubleshot issues by D* were in fact home networking issues and not hardware/firmware/software issues with the geniego.


I just want to know where you got this majority/all issues were from networking issues. I've had multiple issues with my nomad since the beginning and none were networking. Remember the two or three Tuesday AM updates that required re-validation of your account but their servers were offline and it wasn't until late Tuesday when they came back online? And if you were traveling at the time, you had to wait until you got home.


----------



## CuttySnark

The 99.9% number was hyperbolic. Where I got the info about issues being heavily home networking is based on my experience as a case manager for ~5 years. Yes there were the occasional hiccups that reinstalling/revalidating accounts was an issue, or DRM issues that can be resolved using different means but the bulk of my time was spent troubleshooting non D* related issues.


----------



## trh

Thank you for the background info. It helps put your comment in perspective.

The only "network" issue I had was when OOH came out, I configured my Apple router wrong. But that was because the step-by-step guide on DIRECTV'S site missed a step. Had I been thinking instead of just blindly following the instructions, I should caught the ommission. But peds48 helped me.

But I had a bunch of other issues, therefore I never felt the nomad was ready for prime time. (Including with the nomad my Center Ice was considered PPV and couldn't be transcended to a portable device).


----------



## CuttySnark

First things first. I have dated knowledge. I do not do this anymore. I quit being an employee ~a year ago (my choice FYI) before they were beta testing hr44 transcoding and I "knew" relatively little given the circumstances. Plus my memory isn't perfect (actually quite flawed...but eh) and I believe that I have forgotten more about D* than I have ever known about other subjects. From what I "knew" they may be doing genie transcoding and OOH using a different network protocol than what was/is the current standard for said device. The whole point was to make it as user friendly as possible as the biggest hurdle D* was trying to clear was the difficulty of setting up OOH for the common customer. With that said here's a little idea of how I looked at things when it involved geniego issues. 

1. Probe as much as humanly possible about issue (1st gen or second gen, complete description of issue, frequency, etc)
2. When issue occurred was the affected device connected to home network or outside of home network? 
3. What were the status lights doing at time of issue? (THIS IS IMO THE MOST IMPORTANT PIECE OF INFO THAT ONE CAN PROVIDE)
a. If unable to answer due to being away from geniego/Unable to confirm by second party then skip to the next step.
b. If able to provide status light(s) at the time factor that into troubleshooting first.
4. What was the error message/code that the customer experienced?



Below are a few things that I remember running into that may or may not benefit resolution:

DHCP Server issues (leasing time issues, conflicts, reservation issues, etc.)
Symptoms: Intermittent communication issues between geniego and dvr(s) (perhaps Amber/purple network light depending on generation) and/or Out of home access will not work.
Solution: correct router settings, if no settings to correct get different router

UPnP issues
Symptoms: Intermittent communication issues between geniego and dvr(s) (perhaps Amber/purple network light depending on generation) and/or Out of home access will not work.
Solution: correct router settings, if no settings to correct get different router

NAT/Firewall configuration issues (port forwarding, more than one DHCP server/firewall setup, etc.)
Symptoms: Out of home access will not work, intermittent communication issues between geniego and dvr(s) (perhaps Amber/purple network light)
Solution: correct router settings, if no settings to correct get different router

D* server issue/Morega server issue (if needing clarification on Morega please refer to google), software/firmware issue
Symptoms: Varies. Seriously. Could manifest as any error/symptom and network light
Solution: Escalate to D*

Connection issues
Symptoms: Could be intermittent or constant. Usually purple or amber status light(s) but solid blue could do the same. This can be due to latency given how complex your home network is or how wonky your router is. 
Solution: Follow instruction booklet. What is wanted is a connection as simple as possible. On a geniego 2 if coax doesn't work try using cat 5/6 instead and vice versa. Consult D* if needing help. Sometimes one has to step outside of the box and use means that aren't supported by D*. If on a gen 1 genie go keep in mind that if one is using a cck one can use the ethernet port on an hr34/44 to bridge said device on the coax network. If using a CCKW the ethernet port can be used as a bridge if using the coax network to connect D* system to the interwebs. Also using the ethernet port 2 on an internet connected hr21/22/23 will work with consequences...the port 2 on said dvrs use software passthrough which may or may not result in performance issues. It may also be due to a faulty cat5/6 cable/ethernet port/network switch/router/what have you. The simpler the setup the easier it is to diagnose a problem.

Hardware Failure
Symptoms: Complete loss of functionality with red light/no power/stuck on white light (usually on gen 1 geniego)/no light at all
Solution: Red light...hold down reset button for 2 minutes and then release. No power/no light...check all points of electricity to make sure voltage is getting through. Stuck on white light...try different ethernet cable/port on router/different router. If said solutions do not work call D* for device replacement. I did have a chance to look at the numbers on replacement but alas I do not remember figures. What I do remember is that I thought that the actual replacement rate of the geniego should have been at least 2x smaller. That variance is due to customer appeasement/employee incompetance. Having serviced the device from launch until when I left the company ~a year ago I only had to issue 3 replacement devices.

Network Loops
Symptoms: Symptoms can vary anywhere from some programs not working to some devices not working, to lag/timeouts, to just overall wonky behavior
Solution: Make sure there are no redundancies in your devices' network connection (having something configured to connect more than one way will cause problems. An example of this would be having both the wifi of the hr44/hr54/cck-w configured and then also using a cat 5/6 cable or wired cck to connect to your network...the receiver software should in theory kill the loop but it doesn't fully. It can also be caused by having a 2nd generation geniego hooked up with both cat5/6 cable and coax.)

DRM issues 
Symptoms: The programming from a specific DVR is listed but cannot be played even if no functionality conflicts exist and all normal troubleshooting has been exhausted. This can be hard to catch if one has only one DVR. This is why this is what to look at last.
Solution: Escalate to D* (There are a couple of possiblities here. One would require direct involvement from Morega. The second is general instruction. More specifically said DVR is an hr24. To explain NDS's DRM "plug-in" sometimes acts up when it comes to interaction between the GenieGO and the hr24. To resolve said issue one has to clear the EEPROM of the hr24 to allow for the DRM "plug-in" to redownload/reinstall. This isn't normally known by anyone a customer could talk to or would be instructed to be done unless by engineering as the end result could be destructive (wipe recordings/data/brick the box/etc) so I HIGHLY ADVISE CONTACTING D* before even contemplating doing that. With that said the easiest way of allowing that "plug-in" to reinstall is to keyword search "CLEARMYBOX" minus the quotes...the other way I defs will not be going into as BIST really isn't something that consumers should have access to)


----------



## HoosierBoy

Nice job Cutty! Thanks for taking the time to put that info together. Great reference sheet.


----------



## Steve

CuttySnark said:


> As one who troubleshot the nomad from day one [...] I was pointing out that the majority of troubleshot issues by D* were in fact home networking issues *and not hardware/firmware/software* *issues *with the geniego.


I also used the Nomad from day one, and I'll bet the number of home networking calls would have been a lot lower if UPnP worked better than it did. I tried several different routers in the 4-5 years I spent testing both the first and second generation devices, and I always had to configure router ports manually. Doing so wasn't a problem for me, but I'll bet it was for many non-technical customers who had to call in, because UPnP didn't work as expected.

And in case you're wondering, at the same time, UPnP worked fine for other devices on my home network.


----------



## alexcohen

I can't post a link but there are currently 3 for sale, one of which may or may not be mine


----------



## hdtvfan0001

CuttySnark said:


> As one who troubleshot the nomad from day one until about year ago...I can safely say that you need to reread my statement. I was pointing out that the majority of troubleshot issues by D* were in fact home networking issues and not hardware/firmware/software issues with the geniego.


Re-read your post with your added clarification.

Still believe the original comments are unclear as to where you were pointing any finger. That said, you are spot on that people who have/had issues with GenieGo often did self-inflict them through network setups/configurations, or a lack of understanding how the technology works. In contrast, the documentation for this wonderful device never really aligned well with the general population. For those of us who have come to know GenieGo and GenieGo intimately, this was not a problem - but for mainstream users, the documentation was very poorly crafted and insufficient.

Still - using the device brings great enjoyment for those of us who travel extensively, as not being dependent on any internet connection is a big plus over streaming services that end up with a mixed bag of results in hotels and other locations where wen access is inconsistent and often slow/poor.


----------



## trh

Steve said:


> I also beta tested the Nomad from day one, and I'll bet the number of home networking calls would have been a lot lower *if UPnP worked better than it did*. I tried several different routers in the 4-5 years I spent testing both the first and second generation devices, and I always had to configure router ports manually. Doing so wasn't a problem for me, but I'll bet it was for many non-technical customers who had to call in, *because UPnP didn't work as expected*.
> 
> And in case you're wondering, *at the same time, UPnP worked fine for other devices on my home network*.


"...if UPnP worked better than it did"..... "because UPnP didn't work as expected."..... "...at the same time, UPnP worked fine for other devices on my home network."

Are you saying that DIRECTV didn't account properly for how UPnP works?


----------



## Steve

trh said:


> "...if UPnP worked better than it did"..... "because UPnP didn't work as expected."..... "...at the same time, UPnP worked fine for other devices on my home network."
> 
> Are you saying that DIRECTV didn't account properly for how UPnP works?


That was my experience, back in the early days of Nomad. I always had to open my router ports manually.

Not sure how well UPnP works now. I haven't used D* equipment for more than two years.


----------



## jimyr9595

I have had the NOMAD device (relabeled GenieGo) for years and worked flawlessly. It is heavily used to download my DVR recordings to my Android phone, Android tablet, IPAD, and Mac laptop devices for use while traveling without internet access (i.e. airplane). The GenieGo app worked great on all those devices. Streaming of my DirecTV was not really a need for me and I rarely used it.

I only started having major issues when AT&T took over and *messed* with the application. AT&T disabled the GenieGO app and forced me to go to the DirecTV app (except for the Mac Laptop). Automatic updates caused the device to loses its downloaded programs and "rights" until you reconnected to your home network. Work around here was to disable automatic updates of the app (both pre/post AT&T).

Another update that made the app significantly less stable seems to require the "DirecTV App" to connect to the internet so that you can watch your programs. If you open your app w/o internet, you might not be able to watch your shows. If you have wifi on to connect to the local airplane wifi for flight info, that will screw with the DirecTV app and prevent it from loading your downloaded shows. I've learned to open the app first, then go to "airplane mode". GenieGo app developed this prob after AT&T messed with it too.

The GenioeGO app, i could tell the app were to store the data (i.e. to the external SD card). DirecTV app does not thus can quickly fill up your phone/tablet. 

Finally, DirecTV App is not supported on the Mac Laptop, so when they disable geniego, I won't be able to use my mac to download my recorded programs to watch later.

GenieGo needs to relabled as GenieMaybeGo.

My DirecTV experience has definitely gone downhill with these new products "improvements" since AT&T starting changing it, and the lack of support for the "GO" on the Mac.

The fact that GenieGo will be integrated into the receiver doesn't bother me, what bothers me is I seemed to be losing features, specifically reliable "downloaded on the go" of my recorded content without internet access, and not able to use the Mac either.


----------



## codespy

My GenieGo app is still working fine on my iPad and iPhone. I had done backups to my devices on iTunes in the past, so I was able to reload the apps. 

With the GG2 setup I have, I have playlists from my Genie and 12 other HD-DVR's. Once it gets canned, I will only have playlist from the Genie. Thanks for anther downgraded feature AT&T!


----------

